# Hilfe zu einer Abschlussfeier



## AKrebs70 (3. Mai 2009)

Huhu leute,
einige kennen mich sicher noch. Ich habe immer geholfen wo ich konnte und diesmal brauch ich hilfe binnen 2 Stunden und es währ geil wenn ich auf euch bauen kann. ich weiss das ich oft genug selber schrieb "das ist kein wir machen für dich forum" ist auch nix commerzieles.
muss ein plakat fertig haben für ne abschlussfeier einer bekannten inkl. eintritskarten......habs versaubeutelt und weiss netmal wie ich anfangen soll. Hey ich habe immer hier geholfen und hoffe auf euch!
es geht mir um vorlagen guter.....irgendwas....bitte ihr müsst mir helfen......offt genug habe ich hier geholfen und zum ersten mal bitte ich hier.
lg,
Axel


hey kommt schon.....lasst mich nicht im Regen stehen


----------



## thecamillo (25. August 2009)

Mann Axel,

habe gerade den Artikel gelesen und mir fällt echt nix ein dazu.

Hättste was gesagt. Du hast meine ICQ, meine Email und ich glaube auch meine Festnetznummer! Einfach beim Camillo durchschellen, Du weist ich helfe so gut ich kann.

Schönen Gruss nach NRW

thecamillo

PS: War vor kurzem in Finsterbergen NRW - is echt ne coole location dort. Soviel Land, so ruhig und erstmal die günstigen Angebote für ein Einfamilienhaus. Wenn ich mal 50 mille locker habe kaufe ich mir dort eines. Is echt schön dort!


----------

